# Firefox / Epiphany:n lagaaminen tietyillä sivuilla?

## unforcer

Miksi ihmeessä nuo kaksi selainta lagaavat aivan törkeästi esim. http://wildwest.dy.fi tällä sivulla hyvä esimerkki kun scrollaa shoutboxin kohdalle sivu alkaa tökkiä niin maan prkleesti. Kun taas pääsee ylös niin rullailu on hienoa. 

Toinen sivu jossa cpu usage tulee helvetin isoksi on http://www.tietoasema.fi/default_1024.asp? , tuolla cpu usage on 50% E6420, ei pitäis olla totta? Esim. operalla toimii ensimmäinen sivu hienosti, toisessa sivussa jotain ongelmaa myös operalla, mutta cpu usage on huomattavasti pienempi. 

Ihan vertailuksi windozessa selatessa sivuilla ei ole mitään ongelmaa. 

Huom. kyllä yritetty vaikka millä korjata, fonttien vaihdolla smootscrollin nyt oletuksenakin poissa. 

Onko muilla ongelmia? 

*pahoittelen kiroilua ja kirjoitus virheitäni*

----------

## pussi

itselläni ensimmäisen sivun tökkiminen on vielä ihan siedettävissä vaikkakin selkeästi havaittavissa

firefoxin renderöinnin hitaus linuxilla johtuu yleensä käsittääkseni pango-tekstirenderöitikirjastosta, vaikkei senkään nykyisin pitäisi olla kovin merkittävä hidaste. voisit kokeilla päivittää aluksi pangon ja cairon uusimpiin versioihin

jos tämä ei auta, kokeile lisätä moznopango USE-flageihin ja käännä firefox uudestaan. moznopango pistää firefoxin käyttämään pangon sijaan xft:tä joka saattaa sitten olla nopeampi. huomaa että tämä saattaa vaikuttaa fonttien asetuksiin.

jälkimmäisessä sivussa itselläni cpu-käyttö on muutamassa prosentissa ja kun skollaan tuon flash-mainoksen pois näkyvistä se näyttäisi laskevan nollaan.

EDIT: tuli vielä mieleen että olethan koittanut poistaa antialiasoinnit fonteista myös?

----------

## unforcer

 *pussi wrote:*   

> itselläni ensimmäisen sivun tökkiminen on vielä ihan siedettävissä vaikkakin selkeästi havaittavissa
> 
> firefoxin renderöinnin hitaus linuxilla johtuu yleensä käsittääkseni pango-tekstirenderöitikirjastosta, vaikkei senkään nykyisin pitäisi olla kovin merkittävä hidaste. voisit kokeilla päivittää aluksi pangon ja cairon uusimpiin versioihin
> 
> jos tämä ei auta, kokeile lisätä moznopango USE-flageihin ja käännä firefox uudestaan. moznopango pistää firefoxin käyttämään pangon sijaan xft:tä joka saattaa sitten olla nopeampi. huomaa että tämä saattaa vaikuttaa fonttien asetuksiin.
> ...

 

Niin ja pitäs varmaan kääntää itse uudelleen tuo "firefox-bin", koska ajellaan x86_64 ei toimi flashplayeri jos ei binniä. Ja tuota flashiä ei pitäisi näkyä adblock kyllä hävittää sen. Sama ongelma myös firefox:lla ei pelkästään firefox-bin versiossa. Kuinkas tuon voi poistaa fonteista? Varmaan vähän wikiä selata. 

Kokeillaas näillä ja tullaan sitten takaisin  :Smile: 

----------

